# For the pottery guys



## Swamp Devil (Nov 1, 2012)

Any ideas on this one? Found near The Suwannee a long time ago...


----------



## bronco611 (Nov 2, 2012)

that wont hold water brother!!! LOL. great find. Wish it was mine.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow!! That is awesome.


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 12, 2012)

I would say the first one is not authentic.  Several features lead me to that conclusion.


----------



## Son (Nov 16, 2012)

Doesn't look Early American to me.


----------



## Swamp Devil (Nov 18, 2012)

It's the same piece


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 18, 2012)

It doesn't look like a pre-Columbian piece of Native American art.  It could be MesoAmerican, but its features don't match up.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 18, 2012)

Could it be from a trader, pioneer, or slaves heading south?


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 19, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> Could it be from a trader, pioneer, or slaves heading south?



Possibly, but it wasn't made in the South by any of our traditional Pre-Columbian cultures.  It looks Central American.


----------



## Swamp Devil (Nov 19, 2012)

*More Pottery*

How 'bout these?


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 19, 2012)

Those look legit.


----------



## Swamp Devil (Nov 21, 2012)

Costa Rica...Osa Peninsula...Personal Finds from many, many years ago. Local legend tells of a gathering place on the top of a mountain where the indigenous people would gather to trade once a year. Seems they purposely broke the pieces they couldn't trade rather than carry the  back to their villages. The whole side of the mountain was covered in pottery pieces even after years of picking. I had a friend who was a Mayan Pejuta (medicine person) He took me there. Said it was cool to pick up a couple pieces.


----------



## Swamp Devil (Dec 5, 2012)

*Random finds from back in the day*

I found a bunch of different weird stuff all in the same area close to the Suwannee. What I think is a Spanish powder horn...Lot's of "killed" points...That piece of pottery plus a bunch more pieces...Bones, including what has to be a mastadon femur, whelk shells...Other pieces of pottery...It had to be some kind of trading post/village/ceremonial site for a long, long time It's hard not to go back and poke around some more. I'll post some more pics later...


----------

